# The Vessel of Terror - horror graphic novel



## Magnus85 (Jan 10, 2012)

*"a masterful, genuinely frightening slice of horror fiction"* -  ComixTribe​ *"subtle and smart"* - Fangoria​ *"suggestive and atmospheric"* - Nightmare Revue​

Nominated for best indie comic 2011 by ComicBooked.com, The Vessel of Terror is still available from Amazon and Markosia, but the first print is running out fast.







And if you like to use your digital device, you can find the digital version at Comixology.

More info and samples here.

Thanks for popping by, and if you're going to the London Super Comic Con in February, stop by and say hello at the Markosia table.

- Magnus


----------



## Magnus85 (Feb 7, 2012)

For those interested, the signing schedule for the London Super Comic Con is not up: http://www.londonsupercomicconvention.com/signings/

See you there!


----------

